# so-cal winter troubles



## pappipaph (Jan 16, 2010)

so so-cal winters are not freezing but still form probs with orchids outdoors. 


my intergenerics and brassias, and oncidiums and cymbidiums are dooing just fine. 

but my phals are not happy. a few of them are ok but just a little cold bit. 

my paphs are inside for the winter but go out for a couple days(only day no nights) 

and my bulb. elizabeth ann, is inside with them too and seem very happy with that. 

here's hoping my phals make it and thrive again in spring.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## etex (Jan 16, 2010)

We're pulling for your phals!!


----------



## Jimsox (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm just moved to San Diego and right near the coast, I have not brought any of my Orchids indoors, except when we had those few days of rain. They will be in with all this rain we're supposed to get. Why do you bring yours in? Nights here haven't dropped much below 50. Am I missing something?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2010)

Phals like warm and shaded.


----------



## Jimsox (Jan 18, 2010)

it's always warm and I have a shaded stand.....


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 19, 2010)

Phals in general shouldn't be exposed to temperatures below 60 degrees for any period of time in order to do well. Exposure to 50 on occaision won't harm them, but should not be a regular thing or they will tend to decline.

Susan


----------



## neo-guy (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised you are able to grow Phals outside! They can be tricky in the winter.
Pete


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 19, 2010)

if you read some of the baker's culture sheets where they look at weather station data from nearby orchid habitats, you can see that some of the phal species have likely never been exposed to temperatures below 65˚F. definitely not cattleya conditions! some of mine aren't happy in a plant stand indoors (in the winter), where the temps aren't much over 65 and sometimes less than that when it gets really cold outside


----------



## Jimsox (Jan 19, 2010)

That's odd to me. I never realized all of this. I mean I read books and have talked to people about it, but my Phals have never looked better to me. I had them indoors on a stand in Chicago before I moved here to San Diego, now the leaves seem healthier, the roots healthier, and it looks like one is beginning a spike. I have only brought them in twice since August and the nighttime temps have regularly been in the lower 50's recently. I thought they needed that 10-15 degree difference in day and night temps to thrive and spike. Maybe I have been misled?


----------



## Orchidzrule (Jan 20, 2010)

Jimsox,
As long as it's only the nights that are around 50, you should be fine. (Although you certainly wouldn't want it much cooler.) It's only when it isn't getting any warmer than that in the daytime that you might see problems. And if you're getting night-day temperature fluctuations it really ought to promote spiking, for sure.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 20, 2010)

SoCal nights will fool you. Even though your phals are doing well now you may see a sudden decline once the breaking point is reached. That point may be only one or 2 degrees colder than you thought it would get down to. And the cold effect may be cumulative. Best to take them inside until nights are warmer because once they show signs of suffering it will be hard to get them back.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 20, 2010)

I've seen a few Phals make it though even our winters here, but they looked like hell come spring and probably eventually died. Southern Cal is "warm", but it ain't no Florida - one reason why coconut palms don't grow there for more than a short time.

Perfect Cymbid country though...


----------



## e-spice (Jan 20, 2010)

Winter troubles are the least of So Cal's problems now - you guys got Lane Kiffin to worry about!!!!!

e-spice


----------



## malibucarl (Jan 20, 2010)

e-spice said:


> Winter troubles are the least of So Cal's problems now - you guys got Lane Kiffin to worry about!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> e-spice


LOL, SC and Lane kiffin--"birds of a feather".


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2010)

From my memories of living in LA, the temps are not as bad as the general low humidity.

I can imagine the thicker/tougher leaved stuff like Catts, and Cymbidiums doing well out doors, but I found that overall growth in my GH in TN really took off once I forced the humidity to stay >60% (and usually in excess of 70%).

Isn't outdoor humidity generally <50% out there?


----------



## malibucarl (Jan 21, 2010)

Rick said:


> From my memories of living in LA, the temps are not as bad as the general low humidity.
> 
> I can imagine the thicker/tougher leaved stuff like Catts, and Cymbidiums doing well out doors, but I found that overall growth in my GH in TN really took off once I forced the humidity to stay >60% (and usually in excess of 70%).
> 
> Isn't outdoor humidity generally <50% out there?



It depends where in So. Cal. I live near the beach so humidity is not a problem.
The Inland areas could be a problem in summer/fall.
This week NO PROBLEM anywhere--we have 4+ in of rain with more today/Friday.


----------



## Jimsox (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm about 7 miles in from the water. Humidity doesn't seem to be a problem, I keep my 'chids on trays and mist them twice a day. I'm in the University Heights neighborhood of San Diego and have mine inside for right now actually....have had tooooooo much rain for right now, with more on the way. Great amount of collected rain water though. 

AS for Lane Kiffin....GO IRISH!!! Been a ND fan my whole life.....quit laughin'!!!


----------

